# What kind of shrimp do I have?



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

New to shrimp game. What kind of shrimp do I have?

Also what other kinds of shrimp can I have in the same tank - if any at all.

Thx for help


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

They are either yellow neos or yellow king kongs. Picture is not good enough to tell.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like yellow neos to me.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay cool.they are caridina shrimp then since I recall from original seller.

From my research I can get some crs for same tank?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

yes but crs require different water parameters.. they need more softer water, a bit more sensitive to gh.... with that being said, ther are lots of local breeders that has them in gta tap water and are doing fine... james ren is a perfect example of being able to mass breed those in tap water with no issues


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

cb1021 said:


> Okay cool.they are caridina shrimp then since I recall from original seller.
> 
> From my research I can get some crs for same tank?


Very hard to tell the difference between Yellow neo and yellow KK. Pricing may tell you what you have as Neo can go for under $3 and Yellow KK are typically over $25+ each.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea I made a mistake in my previous post. They are actually the Neos.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Forget the shrimp  What's that plant you've got called?


----------



## shrimplife (Jul 16, 2016)

plant looks like bolbitis fern... shrimp are yellow neos, you should not add any other color varieties of neo shrimp as any offspring will result in wild type *brown babies*


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks @majesticbetta. I'm always on the lookout for plants I haven't tried.


----------

